# calibrating a digital hygrometer using the salt test method - advice needed



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi,
Ater having problems with soft cigars in my humi, I though I would salt test my digital hygrometer using the salt test method. I followed this guide
Calibrate Hygrometer | Salt Test Method - CigarPass.com

My hygrometer is an Western Caliber III Digital Hygrometer.

After a few hours the is showing 75% is this what it should be at?

How long Do I have to do the salt test for?

The humi has been seaoned twice. Are there any otther tests I can do on my humi?

Thanks


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

You should wait like minimum 8 hours but after that your hygrometer is supposed to show 75% if not adjust it if you can.


----------



## dofman (Jan 20, 2012)

What's wrong with your humidor ?


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

vink said:


> You should wait like minimum 8 hours but after that your hygrometer is supposed to show 75% if not adjust it if you can.


Good advice here. Is your humi reading high or low? Sometimes if you put a bunch of new cigars in a smaller humi, the humidity will go up a bit.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

From what I've read you're not suppose to use the salt test on that hygrometer. If you have access to a Boveda pack then you might want to use that. For either, you should give it at least 24 hours. 

Once you know your hygrometer calibrated you'll know if there are humidity issues with the humi. If your worried about bad seals, do the dollar test on all sides of the lid.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

socalocmatt said:


> From what I've read you're not suppose to use the salt test on that hygrometer. If you have access to a Boveda pack then you might want to use that. For either, you should give it at least 24 hours.
> 
> Once you know your hygrometer calibrated you'll know if there are humidity issues with the humi. If your worried about bad seals, do the dollar test on all sides of the lid.


This is the best method IMO. The Boveda seems to give a more stable reading.


----------



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi,
The humi reads 65% 66% and 67%


----------



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi,
I have just done the dollar test using a piece of paper. The front and back and the right hand side are fine. But the left hand the paper came out easily.


it looks like I might have a problem there. The thing I don't understand is the humidity stays at 65% and 66% most of the time, but when I add DS water to the heartfelt beads the humdity goes to about 67%. 


Any suggestions?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Out if curiosity, what type of humi do you have? For calibration, I would use a Boveda pack and run the test for at least 24 hours. Once you have done that it will be much easier to eliminate things.


----------



## Ewan154 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi,
Is this the boveda packs?

Heartfelt Industries, Heartfelt Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, Humidors, Quality Cigar Accessories


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Nope. These are:

BovedaDirect


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

If you don't have one then PM me you address. I have a few left over and I'll send you one tomorrow.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Matt is correct salt test does not work on this Hygro.

I had two and the salt test was way off but when I did the Boveda pack one was perfect and the other was -1

Read the instructions it actually says in there to not use the salt test.

These are pre calibrated and should be perfect out of the box.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

You may want to tape the left side of the humi for a tighter seal. It sounds like that may be where your fluctuation is coming from. Don't be alarmed though, 2-4% change isn't that much, especially right after charging your beads.


----------

